# Tough time getting pup to eat...



## Bones82 (Mar 11, 2008)

dry dog food. I have Blue Buffalo which is a pretty good quality food. He just seems to love canned. When I mix it he actually takes the Blue Buffalo out of the canned food and spits it on the ground.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Of course, he is not stupid!! The more canned he eats, the less he'll want dry. I would put the kibble down for a bit, if he doesn't eat it, put it away, repeat it every so often. Real soon he will realize that it is either that or nothing! Trust me, he won't starve himself.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep I would do exactly what the previous poster said!! Forget about the canned food for a while and just give him kibble. He won't starve to death.


----------



## Bones82 (Mar 11, 2008)

When I brought him home he was on Pedigree Puppy Chow (crap). He would barely eat it. He started losing some weight so I went to the canned. Is 21 pounds for a 11 week a low weight?


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

My pup is 11 weeks this week and I doubt she is 21 lbs, I am estimating her to be about 17-18lbs. So yeah I am sure it is a good weight. It again depends on the dog too. My male GSD was 18lbs at 8 weeks, now as a 2 year old he is 105lbs. But he is an exception, because he is too tall for a shepherd too.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Something we did, when our puppy didn't really seem too interested in eating and we were concerned, was to just put a little warm water in with the kibble. That will soften the outside and make it smell a little more appetizing.


----------



## Bones82 (Mar 11, 2008)

I know he is teething pretty bad too. I will use the rest of the canned (since I bought it and keep mixing kibble. Then I will go straight to kibble with maybe some warm water.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

You could consider adding a raw egg and some raw burger to his kibble. Some dogs really like organ meats, too. Goats milk mixed in with the food should help get this pup to eat, especially if he was still with his mother when you brought him home.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep!!!LOL.
My Dad used to say, "There's two things in life you'll never see, an atheistic in a foxhole and a dog starve to death that has food in front of him."


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

But on a possibly more helpful note, the first time I took my pup in to see the vet he said his appetite would go on and off. And he was right. For some reason Mack will go to the bottom of the bowl without coming up for air one time and be picky the next. As long as he's growing OK, I kind of leave it to him. You know what they say, "You can lead a gift horse by the mouth, but you can't make him look in the water."..... or something like that...


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris08 You know what they say, "You can lead a gift horse by the mouth, but you can't make him look in the water."..... or something like that...


you mean u can lead a horse to water but u cant make them drink..lol









anyway yea i wouldnt worry too much..look at the pup..how does he look?? skin and bones (ribs showing) or just right..if u can see ribs, he could probably use a few pounds. this is my opinion but i think that even if u cant see the ribs, you should always be able to feel them


----------



## Bones82 (Mar 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Chris08 You know what they say, "You can lead a gift horse by the mouth, but you can't make him look in the water."..... or something like that...
> ...


He looks a little thin through his midsection IMO. He just is not eating very well. I have had him tested for Parvo and wormed him also. I have only had him for 1 week as of today.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Bones82
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lcht2
> ...


i've got the same deal. he's a little on the slim side too but is very active, he doesnt always eat when i would like him too or eat as much as he should. some days he will eat every bit i feed him and some days he will eat half of what i give him. how long has he been adjusting to the dry dog food by itself?? what kind of dry food did the breeder have him/her on?? if its something different try mixing the two for a while


----------



## Bones82 (Mar 11, 2008)

He was on Purina Puppy Chow (not great). I have swapped him to Blue Buffalo for now. I will soon get him on Canidae. He lays around allot but has become more and more active. I run out of canned food today so hopefully he will pick up the dry better than before.


----------

